# More callsign queries



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anyone help please?
I'd like to know the callsigns for mv Table Bay, mv Sunnyway (British), mv Mistral Universal (Bermuda) which became mv Kawkab 1 (Saudi Arabia).


----------



## BR_Reef (Jul 8, 2008)

What period ?


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Table Bay and Sunnyway late 70's
Mistral Universal 1982 becoming Kawkab1 1982/3


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Call signs*

I have LLoyds registers for 1974-75 and 1977-78 and there are no details for Table Bay or Sunnyway. Regards


----------



## pg5n (Aug 27, 2010)

table bay (1977) GXUP
Lloyd Register1982-83
73 PG5N Gosse


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

Roger, thanks for having a look.
PG5N, thanks for Table Bay 
1 down, 3 to go: Sunnyway, Mistral Universal and Kawkab 1


----------



## pg5n (Aug 27, 2010)

dr om Robert 
found more info:
MISTAL UNIVERSAL (1967) ZCLG (Lloyds Register 1982-83)
KAWKAB 1 (1967) HZWE (Lloyds Register 1985-86)
73 PG5N Gosse


----------



## teb (May 23, 2008)

Robert think I can help you with the last one-(ccould this be the one?)

Sunnyway HPUY (ex Fairwind 74 exMabu 78 ex Sea Walrus 88( Lloyds Register 1989/90) Regards


----------



## Robert Wheeler (Feb 17, 2009)

PG5N, many thanks for digging up ZCLG and HZWE. 

teb, tks for your info but that'll be a different 'Sunnyway'. The one I'm looking for was a bulk carrier built 1967, previously named Besor, then Lyra, Sunnyway and became the Mexican flag Aztlan at the very end of 1980.


----------

